# labels, tags, price tags best in class



## dievart (Dec 6, 2006)

hello
looking to build a high end brand. i need the best in class labels, price tags, tags. 
where should i look?
thanks for the help
tom


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

<~~~~Preferred Vendor Directory

Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers

You can order a sample pack to see their quality.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There are a lot of label vendors to select from that offer great quality. CruzLabel.com is another good supplier. 

We have a whole section of the forum devoted to tags and relabeling that you can research as well: T-Shirt Tag Relabeling and Finishing - T-Shirt Forums


----------

